# Its just around the corner



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Time to disk some sections in the fields for dove, and brush a few blinds for early teal. You never know what your going to come across on a days outing. We had to stop the disk and leave a section for a quail family. Those young ones sure are cute, but stop right in their tracks when a tractor is coming. They looked so small, it makes me think we might have had a second hatch this year.
Great big nutria rat on one of the ponds. Glad June wasn't with us, or she would have gave him a run (swim) for his money.

Me and my hubby in the tractor. Air-conditioning sure is nice, and not what the tractors had when we were kids..
And a picture of the blind building crew.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

One of the fields had a surprise truck in it. The young girl was looking up a address on her phone, and did realize the road takes a sharp L turn in it. She went straight through the metal gate. The cattle guard sent the truck on a different path, and took out a metal pole. The culvert in the ditch dead stopped it, without it completely flipping over. She was lucky and only had some bumps and bruises. Brand new graduation present (still had paper tags on it) not so lucky.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

sun flowers as high - as a elephants eye - the winter wheat has been cut - beans have been drilled - DOVE HEAVEN - need PIKE say MORE ? PLEASE do not make me MARK - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The dogs got their yearly checkups, and rattlesnake shot this week.
Now its just time to go through the firstaid kit, and pull out the hunting gear.
The dove better be on their game, because Tuesday morning its on.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Doves start in KY after 12 noon Tuesday - PIKE will V in our field about 3 - Sunday will cut a few rows of sunflowers - the black birds have put a lot of the seeds on the ground - love them or hate them - if you shoot doves - you know what I mean !!!!!!! 18 family & friends will V in the field - does it get better than this ? NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!! just a start 2 the season ahead !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Two of my favorite hunters


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Think I jinxed myself because the dove were on their game.
The white wing decided they wanted no part of the field, so that just left the mourning dove. We hunted hard and got a few, but you definitely had to be in for the long haul to get enough for a meal.


----------

